# Hold my hand and walk me thru this gaurantee:)



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

So I just did what I'm pretty sure is my first successful gaurantee but would like to see how it breaks down...

I did opt in. Check. 
It was $25/hour from 7am-11am with a six trip minimum. Thanks to my Jeffrey at 10:56am, I met 6 trips. However, my first trip was accepted at 8:44 am. All combined, the 6 trips in fares was pretty flipping dismal. Something like 42 total. Assuming all other specifics are met, for this period, how many hours will I be paid $25. I was online as early as 7:18 but again, first trip taken at 8:44am. Can someone break this down please? Thanks


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

844 to 1056 is 2 hours and 12 minutes.

At 25 bucks an hour that's 55 bucks.

Each full hour is 25. 12 minutes is 1/5 of an hour or 60 minutes 1/5 of $25 is $5.

If you made 42 you will get an extra 13 to guarantee the 25 per hour


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Now what if I was online for the entire 8-9 am hour but didn't get the ping until 8:44...does this count or does it start with the ping acceptance? I didn't reject anything if this makes a difference.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Im not going to be sorry.

This will not lead to the promised land.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm also sorry since you're new they are buttering you up and will stick in the oven later.

Do not trust this company take the money as long as you can or they let you and put it to good use paying off any high interest loans or credit cards


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> So I just did what I'm pretty sure is my first successful gaurantee but would like to see how it breaks down...
> 
> I did opt in. Check.
> It was $25/hour from 7am-11am with a six trip minimum. Thanks to my Jeffrey at 10:56am, I met 6 trips. However, my first trip was accepted at 8:44 am. All combined, the 6 trips in fares was pretty flipping dismal. Something like 42 total. Assuming all other specifics are met, for this period, how many hours will I be paid $25. I was online as early as 7:18 but again, first trip taken at 8:44am. Can someone break this down please? Thanks


You should get 4 x 25 = 100, less six srf less commission. If you're at 20% then you'd get $75.20 net revenue.

But, with Uber math deciding how much you get, this exercise is really just one of those fairground games where you have to guess how many jelly beans are in the big jar.

Let us know who comes closest to guessing correctly!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> What I need to know is was the 25 hour guarantee for gross fares.
> 
> If it is then $55 subtract 20% for uber 4 a total payment of $44.


 That I do not know. I'm assuming whatever any gaurantee would be when offered. Wouldn't I get $25 for the 2 hours 9-11 if I didn't make that in fares? So that's $50 plus whatever for the partial hour at 8:44 when I accepted the first trip?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You should get 4 x 25 = 100, less six srf less commission. If you're at 20% then you'd get $75.20 net revenue.
> 
> But, with Uber math deciding how much you get, this exercise is really just one of those fairground games where you have to guess how many jelly beans are in the big jar.
> 
> Let us know who comes closest to guessing correctly!


I'll definitely let you know!! I wanted to believe if get the $25 x 4 but given its uber I have to believe they'll begin it when I got my first ride. Another thing I have to allow us the 8 hour online minimum I had to be on this weekend. On my phone, at least, I don't know how to check how many hours online I've got. Another issue that makes this hard to measure on my end is the fact that I was getting kicked ff intermittently and would futz with phone then go back and discover I'd been booted with no warning...and finally, what is uber's definition of "the weekend"?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Im not going to be sorry.
> 
> This will not lead to the promised land.


Huh?? I'm not understanding wtf the comment above means....


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would feel differently if I met these people face to face right now I'm dealing with strangers I have never met and who accused me of stealing their fares in an email request for cleaning fee where a passenger paid me $20


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Ummmm I'm not accusing anybody of anything...just trying to figure out what I get for this shift...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The guarantee was $25 an hour to solid hours is 50 bucks 12 minutes is $5. The total is $55 that you were guaranteed because you only worked 2 hours 12 minutes had you worked 4 hours it would have been 100


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you didn't make it to there requirement they will let you know and give you a penny


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Give it time. When these first started out here, I realised I had to work harder to get the guarantee than it was just to do my normal thing. I did manage $8.55 once without even trying.

Good luck though and 5*'s for effort.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's guarantees were changed to gross fares after Jan 9th rate cuts.

You made $75.20 total, per elelegido's calculation, for your 4 hour guarantee shift.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SRF does NOT count in guarantees. If you say they do I want to see pay statements as all my guarantees (Lyft and Uber) have been exclusive of SRF.

Couber, if you were online for all four hours and they guaranteed $25/hour in gross fares ($100) and only earned $42 in gross fares (NOT counting SRF) then you would be bonused $58. Uber will then take commission (whatever rate is in your market) from all gross fares including bonus. Here my X commission is 20% so whenever I see a guarantee I just mentally deduct their commission, so your $25 guarantee is actually a $20 guarantee. As long as you accept all pings, were in the designated area (if there was one set), and met the online time requirements you should get paid.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The guarantee was $25 an hour to solid hours is 50 bucks 12 minutes is $5. The total is $55 that you were guaranteed because you only worked 2 hours 12 minutes had you worked 4 hours it would have been 100


So online time does not count? And it's actually 16 minutes but I still get your


BostonBarry said:


> SRF does NOT count in guarantees. If you say they do I want to see pay statements as all my guarantees (Lyft and Uber) have been exclusive of SRF.
> 
> Couber, if you were online for all four hours and they guaranteed $25/hour in gross fares ($100) and only earned $42 in gross fares (NOT counting SRF) then you would be bonused $58. Uber will then take commission (whatever rate is in your market) from all gross fares including bonus. Here my X commission is 20% so whenever I see a guarantee I just mentally deduct their commission, so your $25 guarantee is actually a $20 guarantee. As long as you accept all pings, were in the designated area (if there was one set), and met the online time requirements you should get paid.


im at 20% also. Got in before some cities were changing to 20%. Dumb luck on my part...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Sometimes there is a requirement to fill an hour with 50 minutes or some such. I think that is mostly Lyft. All my Uber guarantees have been averages based on total time online. My last guarantee was for $25/hour for 7 hours. I was online for 6.9 hours and between fares and bonus grossed $172.50, as I should have.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cou-ber, can you post the email with the guarantee stipulations?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Based upon the information given.
If you were online from 0700 to 1100, then the guarantee is $100. Remove the 20% uber cut, you're at $80. If you did $42 in your 6 fares, it should come out to them paying you $38 on the guarantee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> That I do not know. I'm assuming whatever any gaurantee would be when offered. Wouldn't I get $25 for the 2 hours 9-11 if I didn't make that in fares? So that's $50 plus whatever for the partial hour at 8:44 when I accepted the first trip?


I have heard of Uber not counting partial hours in many of the guarantees. They have often work from top of the hour to top of the hour. You may want to ask a rep about how they calculate partial hours.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

**** UBER

heres the update and if anybody is good at math maybe you an tell me how many trips they say I didn't accept to get a 78% acceptance rate for the 7-11 guarantee. I ACCEPTED EVERY ****ING RIDE IN THAT TIME!!!!! But uber says my acceptance rate was 78%!!! How? I don't ****ing know. Cuz I ACCEPTED EVERY ****ING ONE!!!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

So if I took 6 rides and refused none how is it 78%?? How many would they have to say I refused to get 78%? Anybody know? Cuz these ****ers are flat out lying. Mother ****ing piece of shit **** you company butt rapist assholes


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea but now they say I was 78% acceptance but I didn't refuse a single ride so how is that bullshit possible?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Cuz these ****ers are flat out lying. Mother ****ing piece of shit **** you company butt rapist assholes


Oooh wow!
Hahaha!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Yea but now they say I was 78% acceptance but I didn't refuse a single ride so how is that bullshit possible?


Mostly, it's all bullshit. The guarantees are more about manipulating drivrs to put more time in than anything else. They typically set all kinds of stipulations,little hurdles. For example, you might need to run one call an hour over six hours. That literally means, one call each hour must be run. You can't spread the three you ran in the third hour out over the six hour period if you happened to pass an hour without a call.

I was under the impression that Uber usually paid up on these things. In this trying time for Uber in terms of having their relationship with drivers questioned, the guarantees seem really quite provocative in a way. They sound like a wage to me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Yea but now they say I was 78% acceptance but I didn't refuse a single ride so how is that bullshit possible?


Cou-ber *low acceptance rate *is a common excuse used by Uber to weasel out of paying guarantees.

*Uber refuses to pay guaranteed bonuses to drivers*

Partial List of threads in which drivers were blatantly screwed out of guaranteed incentive pay:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/fort-worth-30-hr-lies.4595/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/smoke-coming-from-my-ears.6189/#post-75343

https://uberpeople.net/threads/guarantees.5761/#post-75080

https://uberpeople.net/threads/phoenix-drivers-must-read.6033/page-2

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-dc-doesnt-honour-guarantee-for-recent-two-weeks.3230/#post-73873

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-not-honoring-thier-guarantee-in-miami.5383/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/sf-38-hr-guarantee.5372/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/guarantee-not-paid-im-not-surprised-here-is-one-of-my-emails.6454/

I can keep going with this list of threads from this forum,UberDrivers sub reddit, Drivers FB boards...but you get the picture.

There is a definite problem with Uber faithfully paying out the guaranteed incentives pay. Often the terms of the offer are changed retroactively. Most often *Low Acceptance Rate* is used as the disqualifying factor, but there is an inherent problem with how Uber's servers tabulate this metric. Drivers who've accepted 100% of the fares offered get denied with the line "your Acceptance Rate was too low.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/incorrect-completion-factor.1993/#post-18107


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

William1964 gave you the right answer:

844 to 1056 is 2 hours and 12 minutes.
At 25 bucks an hour that's 55 bucks.
Each full hour is 25. 12 minutes is 1/5 of an hour or 60 minutes 1/5 of $25 is $5.
If you made 42 you will get an extra 13 to guarantee the 25 per hour


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> William1964 gave you the right answer:
> 
> 844 to 1056 is 2 hours and 12 minutes.
> At 25 bucks an hour that's 55 bucks.
> ...


Doesn't matter much if they don't pay.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Cou-ber *low acceptance rate *is a common excuse used by Uber to weasel out of paying guarantees.
> 
> *Uber refuses to pay guaranteed bonuses to drivers*
> 
> ...


That's beautiful but it is mathematically impossible for me to have a 78% acceptance rate. I'm not ****ing done. I'm getting my ****ing pay or go to court. Mother Tucker's can suck my dick they think they're gonna **** with my ass on their ****ing lies.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Doesn't matter much if they don't pay.


Oh they're gonna ****ing pay. ****ers are lying. I took every ****ing piece of shit cheap ass pax asshole who requested it. I even got a dude jacking off at the ****ing park while I waited for ungrateful pax to ping. Like I'm gonna refuse a ****ing ride when pings come thru so infrequently and when I'm going for their piece of shot gayrsntee. ****ing liars.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> William1964 gave you the right answer:
> 
> 844 to 1056 is 2 hours and 12 minutes.
> At 25 bucks an hour that's 55 bucks.
> ...


And no it's 2 hours 16 minutes.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Doesn't matter much if they don't pay.


I've got mine when due


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Couber are they claiming you had 78% that night or all week? Can't calculate acceptance without knowing how many pings were sent to you.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Couber are they claiming you had 78% that night or all week? Can't calculate acceptance without knowing how many pings were sent to you.


On my pay statement it says for that period. I accepted EVERY ping. I had a goal. I didn't refuse a single one. I've asked to be supplied the details of pings they say I didn't accept then threatened arbitration . I've gotten no answer.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

There is no mathematical possibility that would create a 78% acceptance rate. None.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> I've asked to be supplied the details of pings they say I didn't accept then threatened arbitration


That's why I greet New Drivers with this:

"Hi @****, welcome to the forum.

Please read your Partnership Agreement. New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration."*


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> That's why I greet New Drivers with this:
> 
> "Hi @****, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Please read your Partnership Agreement. New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration."*


I opted out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> So I just did what I'm pretty sure is my first successful gaurantee but would like to see how it breaks down...
> 
> I did opt in. Check.
> It was $25/hour from 7am-11am with a six trip minimum. Thanks to my Jeffrey at 10:56am, I met 6 trips. However, my first trip was accepted at 8:44 am. All combined, the 6 trips in fares was pretty flipping dismal. Something like 42 total. Assuming all other specifics are met, for this period, how many hours will I be paid $25. I was online as early as 7:18 but again, first trip taken at 8:44am. Can someone break this down please? Thanks


You will get paid for all time online. $25 is total fares not your cut after Uber percentage is taken out. if you have to put in 8 hours Monday through Thursday for example you will still need to make sure you have enough hours to get that 8th or whatever Uber has made you do this week. bear in mind 8 hours is usually more than 8 because you're not online the whole time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> So I just did what I'm pretty sure is my first successful gaurantee but would like to see how it breaks down...
> 
> I did opt in. Check.
> It was $25/hour from 7am-11am with a six trip minimum. Thanks to my Jeffrey at 10:56am, I met 6 trips. However, my first trip was accepted at 8:44 am. All combined, the 6 trips in fares was pretty flipping dismal. Something like 42 total. Assuming all other specifics are met, for this period, how many hours will I be paid $25. I was online as early as 7:18 but again, first trip taken at 8:44am. Can someone break this down please? Thanks


By the way you want your trips to be dismal when you're on a guarantee 6 1 block trips where you get the minimum is perfect. you want the least wear and tear and gas use possible. the last thing you want is a long trip at the end of a guarantee which only brings you up to the guarantee which you would have made anyway.

if you worked the entire 4 hours with no break you should be owed $58 times 80%. however you need to figure out how long do you actually worked and it will be whatever that is worth. so if you worked 3 hours it would be $75 - $42 or $33 x 80%. I'm assuming that when you say $42 in fares you're talking about the total not your cut.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I have heard of Uber not counting partial hours in many of the guarantees. They have often work from top of the hour to top of the hour. You may want to ask a rep about how they calculate partial hours.


Here in Houston they have always counted it so unless they changed something it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Here in Houston they have always counted it so unless they changed something it shouldn't be an issue.


What is "it"?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> "it"?


Partial hours.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> And no it's 2 hours 16 minutes.


So change the 12 minutes to 16 minutes and run through the math - I'm sure you're smart enough.... the logic is right.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

BTW driving guarantee hours is a waste of time... see below

http://therideshareguy.com/why-hourly-guarantees-are-a-sham/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> What is "it"?


Partial hours.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

If you accepted every ping, obviously there is a problem.

To get a 78% you would have to miss 22 pings out of 100. 11 out of 50. 6 out of 27. 2 out of 9.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> If you accepted every ping, obviously there is a problem.
> 
> To get a 78% you would have to miss 22 pings out of 100. 11 out of 50. 6 out of 27. 2 out of 9.


Exactly. They tried telling me first that I had 2 rejections and I said nope, lie and escalate please. Then I just got an email saying that no it was one and not even a "true" one, literally this language, so this alone refutes their 78%. I have remembered since a ping I took as soon as it hit and then it instantly went from the "sending" swirl to "trip is expired" but 15 seconds had not passed and it wasn't rejected. Uber is lying. I've written multiple agents knowing inconsistencies would abound because I am NOT lying and know what I did. This time I took the angle of "we both getting ****ed by the man" which is when she revealed it was only one. Still lie but okay it would then make me 85% acceptance which grants me the gaurentee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Oh they're gonna ****ing pay. ****ers are lying. I took every ****ing piece of shit cheap ass pax asshole who requested it. I even got a dude jacking off at the ****ing park while I waited for ungrateful pax to ping. Like I'm gonna refuse a ****ing ride when pings come thru so infrequently and when I'm going for their piece of shot gayrsntee. ****ing liars.


Pax asshole can be shortened to paxhole if you see fit. Cheap ass paxhole.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Exactly. They tried telling me first that I had 2 rejections and I said nope, lie and escalate please. Then I just got an email saying that no it was one and not even a "true" one, literally this language, so this alone refutes their 78%. I have remembered since a ping I took as soon as it hit and then it instantly went from the "sending" swirl to "trip is expired" but 15 seconds had not passed and it wasn't rejected. Uber is lying. I've written multiple agents knowing inconsistencies would abound because I am NOT lying and know what I did. This time I took the angle of "we both getting ****ed by the man" which is when she revealed it was only one. Still lie but okay it would then make me 85% acceptance which grants me the gaurentee.


****** bag in charge, ****** bag treatment of its so called partners. Your response seems reasonable. Some people might suggest you are being negative, I sense you may be a bit angry. Nothing wrong with that. Go get your money damn it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cou-ber, 
I wish you the best of luck, but I have experienced this firsthand. Uber will never provide any actual evidence that proves that you missed the pings in question. They will continue to act as if you did something wrong, or don't know how to use the app, or don't know how to use your smartphone.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

This today from Lucas:

taken a look at your guarantees over the weekend. I see that for 9/5 and 9/6 (evening), you did not qualify for the guarantees because the number of trips you completed was well below the minimum. I did see that for 9/6 (morning) you missed the acceptance rate of 80% by 25 (78%). This was for the timeframe of 7:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m. Because I don't want to "penalize" you for missing it by this small margin, I have credited your account $100.00 ($25/hr. for 4 hours). I realize that technically the difference would be $44.09 but as you stated, we may have had a glitch that morning and you had some trouble getting online. Hopefully this will offset some of what you may have missed.

****anger or negativity or constant pain in the ass, I got mine!!!))) happy happy day!!! And not only did I get the guarantee I got a bonus to shut me up!!

Don't care how I get it but I got it good so for the moment, uber is awesome and this person is rejoicing!! Woohoo woohoo!!! Saaaaaahhhhhweeeet!!!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing. Just amazing. Good for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> This today from Lucas:
> 
> taken a look at your guarantees over the weekend. I see that for 9/5 and 9/6 (evening), you did not qualify for the guarantees because the number of trips you completed was well below the minimum. I did see that for 9/6 (morning) you missed the acceptance rate of 80% by 25 (78%). This was for the timeframe of 7:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m. Because I don't want to "penalize" you for missing it by this small margin, I have credited your account $100.00 ($25/hr. for 4 hours). I realize that technically the difference would be $44.09 but as you stated, we may have had a glitch that morning and you had some trouble getting online. Hopefully this will offset some of what you may have missed.
> 
> ...


I think that's a "this ***** us gonna be all over social media if we don't shut her up" money. But either way, that's awesome. Rarely works that way.

I wonder if that manager still has a job, though.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

I love you guys and this forum!!!


----------

